
When did we stop caring about memory management? - prostoalex
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/WhenDidWeStopCaringAboutMemoryManagement.aspx?imm_mid=0def78&cmp=em-prog-na-na-newsltr_20160116
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10868864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10868864)

